# Angels turn



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so nervous about this doe...she kidded a single doe kid that was DOA last Oct. I bred her to Fernando, in Dec. Then I though she came into heat again in Jan., so I bred her to my Tiny Town buck "Red". But she looks so big, I'm thinking she took on the first breeding...what do you think? She'd be due May 5?




























She's looking pretty uncomfortable now, can't believe she'd wait another month! No udder yet, but she did that last time too...it filled right before she kidded.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well if she passes the first due date then you know you have the other one  I really think she will wait. Looks like twins :baby: :baby:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh please ray: think pink :girl: :baby:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

:girl: :girl:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how is her bag....is she filling.....is she tight or none at all ?

Thinking pink.. :girl: :girl:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Very little udder, I think it looked a little plumper (is that a word?) today.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Di said:


> Very little udder, I think it looked a little plumper (is that a word?) today.


I think so -- either way I know what you mean


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, well, my silly girl is holding on. These must be Pepperoni's kids, she's had soft ligs one minute and tight the next (does that happen to you all?). :hair: I thought she was having contractions when I came home from work yesterday...but it was just her trying to get up! LOL, that was pretty funny, she kind of rocked back and forth and the jumped up!

OK, I'll put on the  and get ready for some evening pooch checks!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW I would of said the first due date. Was the 5th the 150 day? I still think it will be any day. With that tail falling to the side, that is a very good sign of a close delivery unless it is always to the side.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like twins to me! Wishing Angel and you a healthy and uneventful delivery!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah ligs can come and go. But another good thing to remember is to not check ligs after they pee or poop - they always feel looser after that which gives you a false 'reading'


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I remember you saying that once before Stacey, she's still hanging in there, resting alot now, and rubbing her "self" on the picnic table. Udder looks a little more full, but, she didn't really bag up last time till she kidded. I'll take some pics tomorrow. Got to go shopping... :roll:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I got some new pics...same ole', same ole'.



















She's just laying around mostly, ligs are still there. All this waiting was not a problem until I started working (yeh, I know, it's only two days a week), but, I really worry when I'm not here. :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you sure ...she isn't hiding a beach ball in there.... :wink: 

She's so big........ :shocked:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL, thanks Pam...how many do you think she's cooking in there? I'm hopeing for twins, and at least one :girl: , don't want to be greedy but another :girl: would be excellent!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Well Di.....to me ....it looks like twins......and I am thinking pink..... :girl: :girl: 
I pray... she gives you at least one .... really nice.... and healthy doeling.... but I am going to shoot for 2 pinks ....in my prayers.... :wink: ray: :greengrin:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks again, but this doe is making me crazy, I got all excited about an hour ago, but, nope just kidding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They seem do that to us......it is very stressful.... that is for sure..... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Di, how is Angel doing?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I just checked her, ligs are a little farther down, soft but still there. Udder is the same, but she didn't fill much the last time till she kidded. We're getting closer to the 2nd date now. So, I'm hoping she'll stop playing around now and get down to business, before I go :GAAH:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

Angel is a beautiful Doe.. I am hoping for :girl: :girl: For you!!!! 

Jennah


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I'm hoping she'll stop playing around now and get down to business, before I go :GAAH:


I'm with ya.....Di.....I know the feeling...... :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Yonderhill, I really want a doe out of Angel, I'm want to take her to a show, there is one in mid June, so I have to "get it together" if I'm going to!

Thanks Pam, do you still have does to kid or are you done?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How is Miss Angel doing? Any progress?

You are a good ways from me Di, which show are you wanting to take her to?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Pam, do you still have does to kid or are you done?


 your welcome.... :hug: 
Thanks for asking Di, :wink:  
No I am done ......they were all born dec 2008.....all weaned and sold...................
Our next babies ....are going to be born..... around feb ...march.... april 2010...... :wink: 
can't wait.......... we have new bucks..... that we have been raising....... since they have been weanlings.....and they will be yearlings..........by the time we breed.... :thumbup:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, Pam, next year will be exciting for you!

Liz, I was looking on the ADGA calendar, there is one in New Enterprise, PA the 19th of June, then there is one on the 21st at Corsica? I should check first and see if it includes Nigerians, I guess. I've only been to a goat show once and they didn't have any mini's there. So, I'm a total newbie and I probably won't be able to go anyway, things are so crazy here and I don't have a date yet on the kitchen remodel.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I didn't get a shot of it because I took these shots before I saw it...but Angel had some goo, but it was white, so I suppose it's her mucus plug.

So, she's lying near the fence and her pooch was really pooched out. 









Does she look posty?









I'd really like it if she'd go today or wait till Friday.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Di, I would say she will be a couple day away. Good Luck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Well, Pam, next year will be exciting for you!


 yep...Di.... can't wait....:wink: :greengrin:

Di............Angel is getting really close......you are going to have babies soon........ :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Ya!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Nah....she ain't waitin' til Friday! It'll be either late tonight or tomorrow. :wink: :girl: :girl:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, how is she today? Di let us know


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anything happening yet Di? :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi, sorry, today was a work day for me...nothing yet...DIL watched her today. She looks like she's ready to burst! But, ligs are still there. With luck she'll wait till Friday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow....I bet your right Di......... it just might be.... Friday ........when she kids....... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He he...both my girls, Binky and My Angel had their ligs til about 2 hours before they delivered....I hope she waits til Friday...but she could still go tonite :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

hehe.....they like to surprise us ....sometimes when you least expect it........... :wink:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, she has a tiny bit of amber goo on her cha cha this morning! Ligs are low but still there. So, hopefully today is the day! I can take Hubby to work and get him started and then I'll come back home. He has a dental assistant and a Hygienist there so he won't miss me, to much anyway. Please Lord, help Angel deliver safely ray: .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sure she will do fine especialy since you can be there to help if needed


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

ray: for an easy fast delivery. :hug:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

Yay!!! I hope today is the day...and all goes well!!!

Jennah


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:stars: more babies soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

with our prayers...and yours ray: ..she should do just fine..... :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:GAAH: this goat is trying to make me insane! But, she didn't start while I was at work so that's good. No ligs, but she's still eating this morning. 

However, one of the Cashmere "teenagers" kidded right when I got home last night! Pretty little doe kid. This is the black goat that got caught in the fence last year and tore off her horn...Dharma. Text book birth, my grand-daughter (9), was here and since Dharma wouldn't let me help her, we watched from a few feet away and I explained what she was seeing. She was so excited, we were in the pasture, so I let her carry the kid up to the barn and I "wrestled" mom up there...she nursed pretty quickly...everything good there :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well at least you did get a birth out of all that waiting LOL to bad you are still waiting on Angel. I cant believe she is holding out still


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Angel looks really close....come on girl give your goat mom 2 healthy baby girls!!! :girl: :girl:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> one of the Cashmere "teenagers" kidded right when I got home last night! Pretty little doe kid.


Di... Congrats on the newborn cashmere .... :greengrin: I was hoping it would of been Angel....but She seems to be making us all :hair: LOL .....she's gotta kid sometime she sounds so close............. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the baby....really wonderful that your grandaughter was there too!

Angel still has a good many hours left before it's "Saturday" She's just got to give you those :girl: :girl: soon!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh man, what a week! Angel just had triplets! And they are pretty big too! I have to go back out to the barn...they are kind of "dumb babies" they keep missing the teat. :doh: I believe it's :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

SWEET! I can't wait to see what they look like!! 
Get 'em going!! 
Congrats!! :stars: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS 

I can not wait to see them. Well they were worth the wait.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, I got some pics...I'll get better ones tomorrow...it's raining gangbusters out right now!

Here's the boy









First girl









Second girl









They are just so colorful! Everybodies eating and happy. I love it when that happens!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww....they are precious......


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How cute. I thought this was your Cashmere that kidded. Guess not.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! A healthy delivery is always a wonderful thing!

My goodness, not one of them look the same!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Beautiful babies! They are al so flashy and cute and healthy! What a rainbow of colors!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations to you and angel!!! They are real colorful


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone. :stars: 

Lori, I actually had 4 Cashmere does kid this week, I've just been so busy I haven't had time to post everything. The "teenagers" (that's what we call last years Cashmere does) were bred to Casanova, and then I worried for 5 months. I think I'll wait longer to breed these does, everyone says they are big enough the first year, but, I think I was really lucky that they kidded so easily. They each had singles and there were 2 doelings and 2 bucklings. 

I have 1 buckling from the first Cashmere kids, that is so beautiful, he just screams "I am buck material"! I desperately want to keep him in my herd...but I told Hubby we will sell most of the Cashmere kids. :shrug: what to do, what to do? 

Well, I'm done now for this year. We had 11 Cashmere kids, and 8 Nigerian kids. Sold 5 goats. I'll have 11-14 kids for sale, depends on if we keep the Cashmere doelings...I think I should sell them...my Cashmere herd is getting quite large! :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome Di....... :wink: 



> I have 1 buckling from the first Cashmere kids, that is so beautiful, he just screams "I am buck material"! I desperately want to keep him in my herd...but I told Hubby we will sell most of the Cashmere kids. :shrug: what to do, what to do?


 I wish you could keep that buck.... :hug:

So how are Angels babies today....have they learn to nurse yet? ray:


----------

